# AIR SHOX Dämpfer Cannondale Bad Boy Jekyll - KEIN Fox - rar !



## Jekyll1000 (23. März 2006)

Schaut einfach hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7228735580

Der Dämpfer eignet sich hervorragend als Reserve für das Jekyll. So kann man sein Bike auch dann noch fahren, wenn der Fox-Dämpfer mal wieder zur Reparatur ist oder während des Urlaubs den Geist aufgibt.

... oder natürlich für Cannondale Bad Boy Jekyll (2001) oder Silk City Jekyll (2002)


----------

